# eric johnson/bonamassa style licks in e minor



## jeancoltrane (Feb 20, 2015)

just a few licks/scale sequences that have been helpful to me. the focus is on melodic patterns in 'odd' groupings of 5 & 7. so many people get stuck playing in groups of 3 & 4 and ive found practicing sequences in odd groupings can really add rhythmic interest to faster runs. used commonly by ej, bonamassa, mclaughlin etc

create your own patterns, ascending/descending scales in groups of 5, 7, 9 & then mix n' match them. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2JAkSKbWjM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXfDSSwCVnQ


----------



## making noise (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting those links. I'm guilty of being one of those people basically stuck playing the exact same way you mentioned. Those videos will help me get out of those same positions I'm playing in.


----------

